# CorelDraw .dll-Datei verschwunden



## Jelduin (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich brauche Eure Hilfe in Sachen CorelDraw:

Und zwar lässt sich das Programm nicht mehr öffnen, weil kein Zugriff auf SH33W32.dll möglich ist. Die Datei lässt scih nirgendwo im Corel-Ordner finden und auch eine Neuinstallation hats nicht gebracht.
Ich hätte gerne Euern Rat.

Danke.


----------



## steffenjohne (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wäre interessant, welches Betriebssystem und welche Corel-Version.

Steffen


----------



## Jelduin (6. Februar 2005)

BS: WinXP und CorelDraw 8


----------



## Ellie (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jelduin,

Corel 8 und XP? Google mal mit dem Dateinamen. 

Da gibt es sogar Downloads für die *.dll. Oder Platte putzen und Neuinstallation von XP etc.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------

